# Honk Kong friends and socialising



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

I have recently moved to Hong Kong with my husband from London and its time to meet exciting people, socialising and exploring Hong Kong with new people. 

I wont be working until next year February so have time on my hands. 

Are there any other married/single woman whom would like to meet up for lunches, shopping, day-outs exploring, cocktails and maybe even a girls nights out?? 

Are there maybe a socialising group I can join for expats in HK? 

I hear HK and the people here have a great vibe and cant wait to join.


----------

